# Please Help -- "Marginal" signal



## jweisler (Apr 18, 2003)

All -- I just moved from New York City to New Jersey. I changed from Time Warner Cable and a wired network to Verizon Fios and their wireless Actiontec network. I bought a D-Link DWL-G120 for my wireless adapter (service number begins with 240). Router is on main floor, Tivo is upstairs.

Last night I reconfigured my Tivo (guided set up, etc.). After a little while, I seemed to get the network working. It downloaded all of my new info, etc.

But my wireless signal seems to come up constantly as marginal (anywhere from 10-46%). A subsequent attempt to connect and update failed. And my music, photos and more menu keeps freezing (all non-networking functions on Tivo work properly).

Any insight?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I would try changing the wireless channel number on your router.

10 tips for improving your wireless network


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

We have a fairly large house with the family room (and 1 Tivo) at one end on the first floor, and the office (with the cable modem and wireless gateway) at the exact other end and on the second floor - in other words as far from the family room Tivo as it is possible to get while still in the house  ). Between the distance between the FR Tivo and the gateway, and assorted wires ducts, etc we had signal that was "Poor" to "Marginal". We added a LinkSys WRE54G wireless range extender (as suggested in item 5 on the list "worachj" linked) - our signal is now "Very Good" or "Excellent".


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

WayneCarter said:


> We have a fairly large house with the family room (and 1 Tivo) at one end on the first floor, and the office (with the cable modem and wireless gateway) at the exact other end and on the second floor - in other words as far from the family room Tivo as it is possible to get while still in the house  ). Between the distance between the FR Tivo and the gateway, and assorted wires ducts, etc we had signal that was "Poor" to "Marginal". We added a LinkSys WRE54G wireless range extender (as suggested in item 5 on the list "worachj" linked) - our signal is now "Very Good" or "Excellent".


Wayne Carter,

Can you tell me what Tivo and what adapter for the Tivo you are using? I just replaced my Tivo S2 with a D-Link DWL-122 B adapter, with a Tivo HD with the Tivo Wireless G adapter. The new Tivo adapter does not seem to be able to "see" the WRE54G range expander -- it only connects through my (Netgear WGR614) router, which is on the other side of the house, resulting in a marginal to poor signal strength (20-35%). I'd like to be able to have the Tivo connect thru the Expander....with the old Tivo and the old adapter, my signal strength was 90-100%.

Thanks,

Rob from AZ


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

Okay, I got it working. Someone suggested I power off my router so the Tivo could "focus" on just seeing the range extender and that did the trick. Then I powered up the router and now I have near-100% signal strength...a lot better than 25-40%!

So it appears that the WRE54G Linksys Range Extender does work with the Tivo Wireless G adapter, for the record....

Rob


----------

